# Shark-eat-shark



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

Too cold for fishing, I ran across an interesting story and like to share with you. I'm sure the gurus out there probably had similar experience 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...EVEN-BIGGER-shark-hauled-fishermans-boat.html


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Makes me think of this.






Just a warning, explicit languagee.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

So that's what they mean when they say to use a bigger bait.....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lot of wrong info in that, neither of the sharks look like white sharks, and neither of them are very large. For the most part shark eating another shark on a line happens often. Lot of videos and better pics out there then this one. People in the UK must not see very many sharks.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Years ago we was fishing on the old gulf coast fishing pier. Everyone was standing around bs'n on the t-head and one of the crusty old farts tells us the best bait for big shark was small shark. Don't know if its true or not, but I do know you cant use them for bait since they are a game fish.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> Years ago we was fishing on the old gulf coast fishing pier. Everyone was standing around bs'n on the t-head and one of the crusty old farts tells us the best bait for big shark was small shark. Don't know if its true or not, but I do know you cant use them for bait since they are a game fish.


it is true that small sharks are great bait for most large species of sharks, there are some exceptions. Fish a pier very much and you will still see them running bonnetheads and sharpnose out for bait.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> Years ago we was fishing on the old gulf coast fishing pier. Everyone was standing around bs'n on the t-head and one of the crusty old farts tells us the best bait for big shark was small shark. Don't know if its true or not, but I do know you cant use them for bait since they are a game fish.


Back when it was legal, I have seen it to where pup shark was the only thing they were hitting.

Pup shark + July (in the Galveston area) = bull shark!...But, it's not legal or ethical anymore.

You might can do just as good with a good sized moray eel if you can find it.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to use a small shark for bait all the time. The crabs had a tough time with em and they did produce. The only thing better imo was sting ray.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Come on Spring !!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

One of the best beach meals I have eaten was when a friend was fighting a little shark and it got ripped in half by a larger fish... He reeled in about half of a 3' blacktip. Within a couple minutes we had 2 large slabs on the grill, yummy!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> Makes me think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what a game warden would say about that. If u caught a shark while fighting a redfish


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> I wonder what a game warden would say about that. If u caught a shark while fighting a redfish


As with all things along this line, it would ultimately up to the leniency of the warden, but according to the letter of the law, you would have to cut your line. "Accidentally" breaking a law is still breaking a law.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

A freind of mine, son had caught a 5' + Black tip, while bringing the fish in it suddenly got lighter....it had been bit off right behind the gill!....4' + gone in one bite....awsome!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That video cracks me up. Bunch o' screamin little pansies! hahaha. The article was pretty stupid too, although the picture looked pretty cool.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

McDaniel8402 said:


> That video cracks me up. Bunch o' screamin little pansies! hahaha. The article was pretty stupid too, although the picture looked pretty cool.


Yeah, they took it a little too far. In all fairness though, if that happened to me Im sure my reaction wouldn't be exactly G rated.

That picture is awesome though. Its a shark eat shark world out there I suppose. Lol.


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

just curious... I've only been surf-fishing several times, wonder if it's safe from shark while wading water waist deep ?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

" Never get outta the boat".....personally, im more worried about stingrays Vs sharks.....with that said...an 8' shark can easily go undetected in waist deep water....its a risk we all take!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Dry feet = top of food chain. Wet feet brings most of us down a notch. As mentioned above, the rays get in my head sometimes. BOI, and 45 years along the beach without a close call. But, when I do find one, it was always in the step zone.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

redlover said:


> just curious... I've only been surf-fishing several times, wonder if it's safe from shark while wading water waist deep ?


If you have to ask that question, you're probably not cut out for surf fishing.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> A freind of mine, son had caught a 5' + Black tip, while bringing the fish in it suddenly got lighter....it had been bit off right behind the gill!....4' + gone in one bite....awsome!


That's pretty crazy.

This one was almost 5' long without the tail. Something took its tail completly off. Would have been better if there was a bite on the body so we could have seen how big it was but theres no telling.


----------

